# Punishment for Spreading 🤧 - RS/ Public



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Even if they are wearing a mask?
Uh oh I feel a thread move coming on.

Just saying 'forcing' people to be under house arrest is extreme. That is martial law time. Pretty sure nobody wants that. And with no positive test as well? Yeah, I prefer we don't go to THAT mode.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Problem is someone with allergies may sneeze or have red eyes and may look sick, but isn’t.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Even if they are wearing a mask?
> Uh oh I feel a thread move coming on.
> 
> Just saying 'forcing' people to be under house arrest is extreme. That is martial law time. Pretty sure nobody wants that. And with no positive test as well? Yeah, I prefer we don't go to THAT mode.


Sorry but martial law is almost certainly what it will take to convince the local yocals that this is more serious than all their conspiracy spreading radio hosts (and what ever that internet asswhipe that said all the parents were "crisis actors") or at the very least force them to stay home and stop spreading this shit.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's a gray area. My gf was at the CVS picking up medicine for her non-Corona illness and coughed into her elbow. She got a shitload of abuse from this one curmudgeonly old bat standing nearby. I had to step in and tell that battle axe to behave herself. People are turning on each other but really this whole situation has been mismanaged from the start. Too little too late from those in charge, as usual.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I think they should be force to spend 3 hours on the phone with uber help line trying to get a specific definition for "What is a service animal"
That would make them think twice.



UbaBrah said:


> It's a gray area. My gf was at the CVS picking up medicine for her non-Corona illness and coughed into her elbow. She got a shitload of abuse from this one curmudgeonly old bat standing nearby. I had to step in and tell that battle axe to behave herself. People are turning on each other but really this whole situation has been mismanaged from the start. Too little too late from those in charge, as usual.


I hear you UbaBrah, but i am unsure of the perfect management style to be enacted in this novel situation. 
Basically, "Pull yourself up by your bootstraps" approach for now.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I say even allergies, stay home! Could be allergies with a side of Corona. 

I've had allergies for 10 years and I still have a hard time telling if I'm sick or allergies. Went to the doctor months ago, $20 copay just to hear him say I have allergies. I could have swore it was something crazy 🤔

Point is you never know. Imagine if you're out and about with some symptoms and infect someone who dies.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Living in a city where people are remarkably irresponsible socially about “distancing”, my feeling is that the action has to be voluntary and nearly universal to be meaningful and effective. So punishments aren’t going to really force people to change their behavior.

So that’s a soft “no”.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I say even allergies


so, if I'm out and about and I sneeze I should be punished by, no less, than dirty looks?

That isn't extreme? I have horrible allergies, so I speak from experience. :confusion:-o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, if I'm out and about and I sneeze I should be punished by, no less, than dirty looks?
> 
> That isn't extreme? I have horrible allergies, so I speak from experience. :confusion:-o:


Keep your sneezing indoors. Ain't nobody got time for that. Or serve 1 year in prison.

Okay maybe not a year &#129325; at least a $750 fine &#128072;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Keep your sneezing indoors. Ain't nobody got time for that. Or serve 1 year in prison.
> 
> Okay maybe not a year &#129325; at least a $750 fine &#128072;


God bless California!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Keep your sneezing indoors.


Yes mam. Right away mam. Anything else, mam?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My NO is rigid hard.😒

I have allergies as well. I know when Im coming down with something or if its the keto flu, allergies etc.

Adults need to act as such though I know it's a lot to ask in our spoiled ass entitled country.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Adults need to act as such though I know it's a lot to ask in our spoiled ass entitled country.


I'll get right on that &#128521;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


And back in the late 80s to early 90s it was to test every single person and ship anyone, of any age, that came up positive for HIV to an island where they could all survive or die together, kinda the way they used to sequester people with leprosy.....

Really. There was a "movement" for this.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Bailiff, whack his pee pee


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> And back in the late 80s to early 90s it was to test every single person and ship anyone, of any age, that came up positive for HIV to an island where they could all survive or die together, kinda the way they used to sequester people with leprosy.....
> 
> Really. There was a "movement" for this.
> 
> Nothing new here.


This was the strategy used in Cuba. It was relatively successful in containing an explosive outbreak of the epidemic but controversial because of the human rights violations.
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...beauty-pageants-inside-a-cuban-hiv-sanitarium


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Bailiff, whack his pee pee


Bailiff may be too busy with his own, these days of Social Distancing...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Everyone remember her? How many people did she unknowingly infect and how many died because of it &#128528;. She should have stayed indoors and away from others.








https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-patient-took-an-uber-to-london-hospital/amp/


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Wearing a mask? No. Would the US ever police such a thing anyways? Not likely. Allergies? Sickness could come on while someone is out. 

Now should we be checking temperatures to get into places? Especially public transport and airplanes. I think so!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2win said:


> Now should we be checking temperatures to get into places? Especially public transport and airplanes.


a four legged member would shout: our rights, our rights, our rights. blood test or it didn't happen.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Y'all know this is from a Cheech and Chong album don't you?


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Joseph Stalin would know what to do


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> This was the strategy used in Cuba. It was relatively successful in containing an explosive outbreak of the epidemic but controversial because of the human rights violations.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...beauty-pageants-inside-a-cuban-hiv-sanitarium


I recall a 60 Minutes segment about Cuba's approach. It was frowned upon because it could have been done better but they were focused on saving lives.


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Life sentence of being an Uber driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Didn’t Joseph Stalin write “Imagine”?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Proper way to deal with insubordination


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Smh. There are a lot of right to travel exemptions. Or did you miss that memo ? Ok ok it is ones intension being out and about.

Granted, one should not be out and about if one has flu like symtoms.

In the mean time you just gave it to the cop.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Keep your sneezing indoors. Ain't nobody got time for that. Or serve 1 year in prison.
> 
> Okay maybe not a year &#129325; at least a $750 fine &#128072;


pffttt. May as well be $1200. Haha see how that works.


doyousensehumor said:


> God bless California!


Ya Perhaps it should be Madatory that Mkang take a Government course on the US Constitution and Bill of Rights.

Can't wait for the melt down.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


It's sad that we have a society where people end up doing the wrong and dangerous thing because in many cases they probably feel they have no choice because it will hurt them badly financially if they don't. Now that america is becoming socialist maybe this kind of thing can be addressed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya Perhaps it should be Madatory that Mkang take a Government course on the US Constitution and Bill of Rights.
> 
> Can't wait for the melt down.


Who are you? Doesn't matter &#128522;

You sir are now on ignore, which means you're dead to me. All for your grumpy attitude. Feel free to write all the garbage you'd like now.

XOXO Mkang &#128139;


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

When you go out in public you have an obligation to understand that you open yourself up to many risks. If you get sick from a passenger during a pandemic it's just as much your fault as theirs. You weighed the risks before leaving the house and decided it was worth the gamble. With that said, once you are feeling ill, and not certain of the diagnosis, you still need to go places... Doctors offices, grocery stores, etc. Keep in mind even if you are suffering no symptoms you can still be giving it to others... So if you go out in public you have no reasonable expectation to be safe from the Chinese virus, flu, cold, pinkeye, liberals, etc.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


It's the same as knowingly infecting someone with HIV. If you know you're sick and can possibly have corona virus stay home! You can spread it to the elderly, to sick kids, to people with weak immune systems. Its 2nd degree murder if someone dies in my opinion.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Absolutely, so the health care workers have to be jammed into subways and crowded busses.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> expectation to be safe from the Chinese virus, flu, cold, pinkeye, *liberals*, etc.


Nice little, sneaky insert❗


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


You said it: they should be _charged_.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


In Australia if you just return from an overseas trip and you failed to self isolate, you'll be fined or face jail time.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


it is considered attempted murder now


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Problem is someone with allergies may sneeze or have red eyes and may look sick, but isn't.


My nose has been running... every day for the last 20 years.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> My nose has been running... every day for the last 20 years.


you should get that looked at


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I say even allergies, stay home! Could be allergies with a side of Corona.
> 
> I've had allergies for 10 years and I still have a hard time telling if I'm sick or allergies. Went to the doctor months ago, $20 copay just to hear him say I have allergies. I could have swore it was something crazy &#129300;
> 
> Point is you never know. Imagine if you're out and about with some symptoms and infect someone who dies.


This article is why you can't expect people to stay home in America
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/pandemic-unequal-usa-1.5511837


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I say even allergies, stay home! Could be allergies with a side of Corona.
> 
> I've had allergies for 10 years and I still have a hard time telling if I'm sick or allergies. Went to the doctor months ago, $20 copay just to hear him say I have allergies. I could have swore it was something crazy &#129300;
> 
> Point is you never know. Imagine if you're out and about with some symptoms and infect someone who dies.


How you posed the original question I wasn't sure if you were talking about specifically about the coronavirus or just the flu. I agree anyone showing symptoms, like fever, cough, or fatigue needs to stay home.

On Wed, it'll be two weeks since I had a pax. I've checked my temperature daily and still the same. I haven't seen anyone I know, and the few times I went to the store, people weren't near me, and I wore latex gloves. I've had zero symptoms. Yet everyday in the am for years, I am stuffy because I have an allergy.

Here are the symptoms of the NY coronavirus patients.

Source; https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en

If you click on the blue icon by each state, it'll show the symptoms patients had for each state.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> How you posed the original question I wasn't sure if you were talking about specifically about the coronavirus or just the flu. I agree anyone showing symptoms, like fever, cough, fatigue needs to stay home.
> 
> On Wed, it'll be two weeks since I had a pax. I haven't seen anyone I know, and the few times I went to the store, people weren't near me, and I wore latex gloves. I've had zero symptoms. Yet everyday in the am for years, I am stuffy because I have an allergy.
> 
> ...


"Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even)"

I stated flu like symptoms because they do resemble Corona. Since most have had a flu but not Corona they are more likely to pick up on it. They should stay home.

In your case and @Trafficat where you have the same problem everyday that's different.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> "Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even)"
> 
> I stated flu like symptoms because they do resemble Corona. Since most have had a flu but not Corona they are more likely to pick up on it. They should stay home.
> 
> In your case and @Trafficat where you have the same problem everyday that's different.


I'm just dense, so that's why I wasn't sure. But I do agree with you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> "Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even)"


r u still included allergy sufferers? One sneeze, or sniffle you are under house arrest? I'm thinking that is extreme. Just asking for an exception. :inlove:


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

my guess is millions of people are infected now, well find out in a few weeks once the tests are widely available, there is no stopping corona.......sooner or later they have to open up the country and stop the 1984 lockdown


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


No. Don't be silly. People can't sit around and die. If they're that sick they don't want to go out. People who spread this don't know they're sick. If you're touching your face with your hands and not washing them or getting so close people can sneeze in your face. Then it's your problem. You take in germs they same way you always did. No one bothered with their own hygiene before. It's about you and using common sense



SHalester said:


> r u still included allergy sufferers? One sneeze, or sniffle you are under house arrest? I'm thinking that is extreme. Just asking for an exception. :inlove:


Right . Everyone can't stay home over allergies. Everyone is losing their minds


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Everyone is losing their minds


on 3rd week of staying home. So far went to walgreens and safeway once. Yup, losing my mind is coming.........thank god internet hasn't had an outage.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

There are people that think they might have it going out to stores, out and about.

I dont think that is right. These are real life stories. My immediate reaction is stay home. What the hell.

If I'm not feeling well given the epidemic, I'm not leaving the house and causing potential issues for others.

Yes, we should all protect ourselves but people should also do their part not to spread.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> on 3rd week of staying home. So far went to walgreens and safeway once. Yup, losing my mind is coming.........thank god internet hasn't had an outage.


I'm far from losing my mind. Basketball in the backyard. I started Final Fantasy 7 from the start, Binged breaking bad, Binged better call saul, Watched 4 avengers movies, watched 3 iron man movies, saw frozen 2 and cried, speak for hours on the phone with cool people, mario kart on wii, super smash bros, and other things I can't mention in this paragraph. I can probably go a year


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'm far from losing my mind. Basketball in the backyard. I started Final Fantasy 7 from the start, Binged breaking bad, Binged better call saul, Watched 4 avengers movies, watched 3 iron man movies, saw frozen 2 and cried, speak for hours on the phone with cool people, mario kart on wii, super smash bros, and other things I can't mention in this paragraph. I can probably go a year


Frozen 2 sucks &#128514;.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Frozen 2 sucks &#128514;.


Those are fighting words! "Anna, Elsa, Sven, Samantha? I don't even know a Samantha!!"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Mkang14 I completely agree with your reasoning.

The only place I differ a bit is the role of the state or other authorities. Punishment is not always the best way to motivate huge social projects.

For example: doing the dishes is necessary for my household to thrive. We can't make food as easily if we're always falling down on the job. If I don't do it often enough, my partner will become frustrated with me. If I never do it, she will leave me. But my motivation for doing it isn't the fear of conflict or punishment. I am most successful in motivating myself through intrinsic methods rather than fearing that an authority (my partner) will punish me. I think public health works like this too. An authority can only do so much. People have to _want _to do well for themselves, and for society, otherwise we might lose the larger conflict.

I just did dishes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My immediate reaction is stay home


....but but but but when you run out of food? Special treats for the kids? Milk, bread? Delivery? If one isn't sick or been exposed, they can do essential travel. Food is essential.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

In this hypothetical scenario you put forth , what is the punishment ? Did the person know they were sick ( consciousness of guilt ) , was it just allergies?

Now what if it was your friend ? Your dad or mother ? Your sister or brother? They didn’t know they were infected and need to go to the groceries store.

It’s easy to pass judgement on people you don’t know , as I just did with you.

Just playing devils advocate with you , not meant to
Turn into an argument .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....but but but but when you run out of food? Special treats for the kids? Milk, bread? Delivery? If one isn't sick or been exposed, they can do essential travel. Food is essential.


Instacart, Amazon, lots of other options. If a household is sick they should exhaust those options before going out in public, even masked.

In some communities that is less viable, but there are other options like community organizing or even just hiring neighbors.

For less risky people (not sick, not exposed), those are optional, I guess. For allergy sufferers, they are considered "healthy" in this context.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I heard Uber eats is still running.


all prepared food services are running. I use ubereats/grubhub. but but but but I'm talking about groceries. Essential stuff. Grocery store and walgreens, should be ok. One sneeze, sniffle or cough shouldn't = prevented from going. 
So say an allergy sufferer. :confusion:


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Also let’s say you have some kids 10 and 7 and you don’t know they are sick , you taken out . How would you feel about them being taken from you ?

I suspect your response would be different , what you outline in your scenario is not likely to ever happen ( except in your mind) as the variables are too great. Now if someone where to start on purpose going around sneezing , coughing , spitting , on people or food , then that would be a more likely scenario .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> all prepared food services are running. I use ubereats/grubhub. but but but but I'm talking about groceries. Essential stuff. Grocery store and walgreens, should be ok. One sneeze, sniffle or cough shouldn't = prevented from going.
> So say an allergy sufferer. :confusion:


Doesn't amazon, walmart, etc deliver fresh food &#129300;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The younger generation believes in natural selection. They don't suffer from blood pressure, they aren't obese, they don't suffer from heart disease, they don't have diabetes, they don't suffer from lung disease. In their minds why should I stop living my life because these people can't survive this and I can. That's the only explanation I can think of. Aside from going to the grocery store or hospital no one should be going out until this is resolved.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Doesn't amazon deliver


:thumbdown:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Mkang14 I completely agree with your reasoning.
> 
> The only place I differ a bit is the role of the state or other authorities. Punishment is not always the best way to motivate huge social projects.
> 
> ...


Good point. Unfortunately, those that dont care will keep this problem alive even with a punishment handed out.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Good point. Unfortunately, those that dont care will keep this problem alive even with a punishment handed out.


Divorce em. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> In this hypothetical scenario you put forth , what is the punishment ? Did the person know they were sick ( consciousness of guilt ) , was it just allergies?
> 
> Now what if it was your friend ? Your dad or mother ? Your sister or brother? They didn't know they were infected and need to go to the groceries store.
> 
> ...


I'm taking this thread if you have symptoms of it and/or know you're sick, you shouldn't leave your house.

But the frightening thing is how it can take weeks for symptoms to appear. So we just don't know. I agree to err on the side of caution.

I know someone who he and his wife can't handle staying at home, and go into any open place they have open still. He feels that he doesn't have to stay home. SMH!!

That's the problem. Many of us are staying home, as much as possible. Yet some just don't feel they have to.

Why can't people just enjoy the extra time with their families? Why do they have to buy crafts or unnecessary things online, exposing the warehouse workers and drivers more, or are ordering furniture online and also expose workers and drivers more?

This is a national emergency, and people are very ill and/or dying. Our country is too spoiled. Some are too focused on their own little worlds they can't see how we have to work together.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I'm taking this thread if you have symptoms of it and/or know you're sick, you shouldn't leave your house.
> 
> But the frightening thing is how it can take weeks for symptoms to appear. So we just don't know. I agree to err on the side of caution.
> 
> ...


Agree with that , it's a nice time to reconnect with family as often we are so busy and time passes by so quick . 5 miles put on my car in 2 weeks . My family are doing our part . As it seems most Americans are, for all the faults we have as a country , the majority are taking this seriously


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

TCar said:


> I think they should be force to spend 3 hours on the phone with uber help line trying to get a specific definition for "What is a service animal"
> That would make them think twice.
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't _believe_ the BS I went through when I turned down a rider with a service shrimp.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-i-was-deactivated.389378/


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

It they know they're sick, yeah. Problem with this shit is it don't show no symptoms for a while so once you actually find out you got it, you& yours are screwed.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> Agree with that , it's a nice time to reconnect with family as often we are so busy and time passes by so quick . 5 miles put on my car in 2 weeks . My family are doing our part . As it seems most Americans are, for all the faults we have as a country , the majority are taking this seriously


Yes a good time to reconnect with others at home. While I live alone. I have people who are calling me daily and vice versa.

I hope that is the case that many are staying home. Most people I know are and only going out briefly for food, gas or prescriptions. Yet I know several who aren't, and here they're now starting to impose fines of $250 for people who aren't, plus it's a misdemeanor.

Edited: PS. Glad you understood my concept before I corrected all my errors. &#128512;


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My nose has been running... every day for the last 20 years.


that means your full!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you don’t have a letter allowing you to go to work due to being an essential worker or you are not going for supplies, you should stay home.

I’m helping on the lines and it can be almost a hour wait some days for folks and the queue could be upwards to 1300 pple waiting (I’ve only seen up to 600 but colleagues have seen as high as 1300) and if I could take those calls from home I would, but the infrastructure hasn’t built up for that—I can only service my clients from home, so I do partial home and partial at the office, luckily here most pple stay home so it’s not so bad.

I’d welcome citations for those who aren’t obeying. Except the funds should go to a pool to help buy materials to distribute to those who are affected but doing their part, even something small like gloves or masks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm taking this thread if you have symptoms of it and/or know you're sick, you shouldn't leave your house.


I can agree to that. But if somebody sneezes, sniffles or coughs once? That is extreme and unworkable.



Mkang14 said:


> Doesn't amazon, walmart, etc deliver fresh food


with a huge delay, sure. I suspect, once you run out of food and those special items only kids eat, there will be an adjustment to this house arrest plan. 
:errwhat:


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I can agree to that. But if somebody sneezes, sniffles or coughs once? That is extreme and unworkable.


Are you ok with being asymptomatic and spreading the virus? Causing someone else to die even though you don't show symptoms? Lets say you see a girl being dragged into an ally. The girl is raped and killed. You decide to just keep walking. Technically you didn't kill her but your actions did.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Are you ok with being asymptomatic and spreading the virus? Causing someone else to die even though you don't show symptoms? Lets say you see a girl being dragged into an ally. The girl is raped and killed. You decide to just keep walking. Technically you didn't kill her but your actions did.


Not sure I agree. This happens all the time. Do you think everyone that has died from influenza self infected? This ain't new.

We live in a natural world. And millions of us choose to live in cities that are packed so tight that you actually kill others on a regular basis without knowledge of doing so.

Living with nature isn't always easy. If we need to blame anyone, blame the morons that sell and shop in Chinese wet markets.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> with a huge delay, sure. I suspect, once you run out of food and those special items only kids eat, there will be an adjustment to this house arrest plan.
> :errwhat:


I cook 90% of the food my kids eat. I'm also a big fan of frozen veggies and fruit, which I still have plenty of.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Yes. Punishment. Specially after being officially tested.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I can agree to that. But if somebody sneezes, sniffles or coughs once? That is extreme and unworkable.


I wasn't commenting on how many times. If you look at the symptoms those typically have with this virus, that I posted for NY, sniffle and sneeze aren't common with this.

Yes, someone coughing once would be extreme to ban them from going outside. I'd hate to see the pitchforks for those who cough once. From my understanding, the cough, which is typically dry, is constant.

No one has all the right answers because there are still a lot of unknowns with the virus. We can only speculate and do our best to just stay inside.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Acid bath


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone who sneezes or coughs outside of their own home should immediately be stoned to death right where they are at. Any person near by that does not participate in the stoning should also be stoned to death.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tenderloin said:


> Joseph Stalin would know what to do


Same as Putin.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Anyone who sneezes or coughs outside of their own home should immediately be stoned to death right where they are at. Any person near by that does not participate in the stoning should also be stoned to death.
> 
> View attachment 438944


Can't we just do that to posters who pick topics that are hypothetical ones that only happen in communist country's ( bullet to the back of head)&#128513;

Joking of course&#129488;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> r u still included allergy sufferers? One sneeze, or sniffle you are under house arrest? I'm thinking that is extreme. Just asking for an exception. :inlove:


I have morning allergies
I wake up fine, but clog up for 2 hours in the AM during spring.

People will cross the street if they see you with a tissue.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Anyone who sneezes or coughs outside of their own home should immediately be stoned to death right where they are at. Any person near by that does not participate in the stoning should also be stoned to death.
> 
> View attachment 438944


You're no joke. Here you can have this..


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're no joke. Here you can have this..
> View attachment 438961


Momma?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You're no joke. Here you can have this..
> View attachment 438961


I might like it. :smiles:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> rigid hard


I'm just gonna go with a flaccid "perhaps"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Are you ok with being asymptomatic and spreading the virus?


I'm sorry, did you read the thread at all? Of course not, if one knows or suspects. However, I did say an exception to house arrest would be those who do have allergies and maybe, might, sorta, need to let out a sneeze, sniffle or cough. You can NOT catch allergies, right?

I'm saying if you been home for 2-3 weeks and venture out for FOOD, that is aok. Once cough doesn't send you to the penalty box. And the possibility one can get it while being home for 2-3 weeks is near zero; which is kinda the point of staying home.

AND, for the record, with my ONE trip I didn't cough, sneeze, or sniffle once while out and about.

Just asking for one, itty, bitty exception to martial law/house arrest. That's it. Nothing more. The entire story. Copy?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Are we talking about whips and spankings?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Are we talking about whips and spankings?


Aren't we always? &#129320;


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Define "illness"? I Have the sniffles, should the police arrest me?

I'm on crutches, because of polio....arrest?

If I'm creating a public health hazard, like those kids at Daytona Beach...or the licking of Ice Cream? Arrest?

Think it through, logically....where do YOU draw the line, then go 20 steps beyond it, because that's where the line will end up!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Define "illness"? I Have the sniffles, should the police arrest me?
> 
> I'm on crutches, because of polio....arrest?
> 
> ...


Violating a government order such as "shelter in place" creates an imminent threat to public health and safety and poses a menace to society. It's a misdemeanor punishable by fine or imprisonment.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Violating a government order such as "shelter in place" creates an imminent threat to public health and safety and poses a menace to society. It's a misdemeanor punishable by fine or imprisonment.


Put him in the squisher.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Violating a government order such as "shelter in place" creates an imminent threat to public health and safety and poses a menace to society. It's a misdemeanor punishable by fine or imprisonment.


what is the legal definition of " Shelter In Place"? Stay inside 24/7 until the all clear? May I go to get food through the drive thru?

My apartment complex has shut down our laundry room. I went to a laundromat today. Am I in violation? "But, judge..I needed to change my underwear!"


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> what is the legal definition of " Shelter In Place"? Stay inside 24/7 until the all clear? May I go to get food through the drive thru?
> 
> My apartment complex has shut down our laundry room. I went to a laundromat today. Am I in violation? "But, judge..I needed to change my underwear!"


Idiots shut down your laundry? Why?

Detergent degluconates organic compounds. That and chlorine or oxygen based bleach....thats dead, dead, dead.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> what is the legal definition of " Shelter In Place"? Stay inside 24/7 until the all clear? May I go to get food through the drive thru?
> 
> My apartment complex has shut down our laundry room. I went to a laundromat today. Am I in violation? "But, judge..I needed to change my underwear!"


In your case, claiming ignorance is an ironclad defense. 
https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/what-does-shelter-in-place-mean.html


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> In your case, claiming ignorance is an ironclad defense.
> https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/what-does-shelter-in-place-mean.html


But, that ISN'T a legal definition.

OP asked about arrest for going out in public with/without symptoms. So, I'm allowed to go out in public for some things, but not others? I'm driving, and police pull me over for violating Shelter-in-Place...But they can't arrest me because I tell them I'm going to the grocery store. 20 miles away, because they have a deal on bananas this week. See the problem?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Here are some legal definitions in the order issued by San Francisco. Take it up with the cops if you want to argue about your bananas. Maybe they'll educate you with handcuffs and introduce you to a judge who will give you time to think about consequences. 
https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/coronavirus-healthorders.asp


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Burn them!:

sglyFwTjfDU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

In a perfect world yes. In the real world no.
People are forced to go to work sick to pay there bills . House payments car notes food for there kids .
Should these people lose there homes starve there kids lose there cars ? 
The problem is on the doctors .They need to have this test for con19 set up and results should be brought back to us in a hour.
Ok here is my one star me package . Everybody will be tested if not they will be put in jail fined forced to work in a labor camp .
If you have the virus you have to stay home and you get all your bills paid 100 % food brought to your home.
If your not sick get to work live a normal life. 
My one star me bill will save billions of dollars and stop the spread of the virus .
This 1200 deal is total stupidity spend the money on testing .
Would you rather have 1200 or have a piece of mind your healthy and live a normal life ? 
again these tests are not available yet there is not enough for everybody we dont live in a perfect world.
Trump did the next best thing sending us this check. 
I give him a lot of credit for it along with the low gas prices. If bush or obama was still in office zero checks and 9 dollar a gallon gas prices


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Everybody will be tested if not they will be put in jail fined forced to work in a labor camp .


Pretty much impossible since there are too few tests available to test even a small fraction of those that are sick with symptoms.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


I think everyone should get Covid-19 tested and carry a certificate if you're not infected. So if you sneezed - just pull out that certificate, and you'll be spared. But then, you'll have to renew that cert every two weeks!! Sorry - not sorry, was just kidding.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

2win said:


> Wearing a mask? No. Would the US ever police such a thing anyways? Not likely. Allergies? Sickness could come on while someone is out.
> 
> Now should we be checking temperatures to get into places? Especially public transport and airplanes. I think so!


As a driver who is still transporting riders, despite the warnings, does it bother or concern you that you may pick up a rider who may be infected with COVID-19, which would render you as being exposed and ultimately becoming an infected carrier with or without possible life threatening symptoms?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Why punished?
In cold weather most people have the sniffles, a few coughs from a dry throat.
Might as well build Germany WWII style concentration camps - 1 sneeze, 1 cough, 1 sniffle, locked in isolation with a big gold corona star on your chest.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> As a driver who is still transporting riders, despite the warnings, does it bother or concern you that you may pick up a rider who may be infected with COVID-19, which would render you as being exposed and ultimately becoming an infected carrier with or without possible life threatening symptoms?


Are you replying to me? I'm not out driving. I haven't driven since the third week of February. Heck yeah it would bother me. Slow the spread bro. And don't kill your quarantine club. Can you imagine bringing it to your loved one and having them die? And die alone? This thing is a horror story. If I was in my 20s or late teens I'd be out trying to help. But I'd have to live by myself.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

2win said:


> Are you replying to me? I'm not out driving. I haven't driven since the third week of February. Heck yeah it would bother me. Slow the spread bro. And don't kill your quarantine club. Can you imagine bringing it to your loved one and having them die? And die alone? This thing is a horror story. If I was in my 20s or late teens I'd be out trying to help. But I'd have to live by myself.


[/QUOTE]

No, I was not replying to you. I meant to post this as a new thread trying to discover and determine the current mindset of any driver still driving during this crisis that can victimize virtually anyone. The grim reality is that No one is exempt.

Luke 10:7 -&#119826;&#119827;&#119808;&#119832; in the House

And in the same house remain, eating and drinking such things as they give for the laborer is worthy of his hire. Go not from house to house.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I went to the grocery store out of necessity. I just as well could have been exposed going to the store the same as giving a pax a ride. Monday when I return to my day job that is considered necessary for the public's best interest I can easily be exposed by anyone else that comes to work.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I say even allergies, stay home! Could be allergies with a side of Corona.
> 
> I've had allergies for 10 years and I still have a hard time telling if I'm sick or allergies. Went to the doctor months ago, $20 copay just to hear him say I have allergies. I could have swore it was something crazy &#129300;
> 
> Point is you never know. Imagine if you're out and about with some symptoms and infect someone who dies.


Try oh, an allergy pill??? If it is relieved by that, it's allergies. Save your money.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I went to the grocery store out of necessity. I just as well could have been exposed going to the store the same as giving a pax a ride. Monday when I return to my day job that is considered necessary for the public's best interest I can easily be exposed by anyone else that comes to work.


I can understand, accept and sympathize with your perspective. Going to the local grocery or market IS risky to an uncertain degree. At your day job, during which you in all probability are part of a necessary occupation (and I commend your service and diligence), you are no doubt in your protected comfort zone. Picking up multiple Uber riders (possibly infected or exposed with or without knowledge) from hospitals, airports, train stations or wherever, only increases a driver's susceptibility and risk. The key to maintaining your health and safety is minimizing your risk, by any means necessary. Stay safe in whatever you do and wherever you are or find yourself.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


If your truly sick driving around, it may become noticeble and someone hopefully will report them. Hopefully we are all being sensible and reasonable. As far as punishment, there should be a fine for public endargement if it's proven the person was tested, is positive, and still went out to drive. as this person is now blatantly putting others at risk. That's my opinion but man o man, so much gray area, any lawyer can prob eat it right up!

also think of why would a sick person be out there unerring? How desperate are they?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> I think everyone should get Covid-19 tested and carry a certificate if you're not infected. So if you sneezed - just pull out that certificate, and you'll be spared. But then, you'll have to renew that cert every two weeks!! Sorry - not sorry, was just kidding.


There is a continuing shortage of test units, which is the cause for testing to be restricted to those with symptoms or feeling ill. Testing everyone would strain the inventories and availability of tests for those who need to be tested. The test analysis labs would be overwhelmed. Your idea, despite being truly valiant, would only work if there were enough test units readily available for the masses.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


I voted yes; but, will qualify that. Not in favor of charging anyone who is sick or has allergies.

However, I do favor repercussions for those who have tested positive and continue to infect others knowingly. Again, would not charge those who only have symptoms. Too hard control.

Would also extend, possible charges, to people who've been ordered, or told, to quarantine, including self quarantine, and refuse to do so.

It's the least folks can do. It's not that difficult to stay home for two weeks.

There's one lady, in my building, who has been directly exposed, multiple times, to the virus. She's been ordered to self quarantine and not leave her unit.

Unfortunately, she pays zero attention, to this order, and utilizes the common areas in our building continually. Management has not been able to enforce the quarantine either.

In this case, and others similar, I favor much stricter enforcement. Including substantial fines, and even jail, if necessary.

I'm in Atlanta, and many residents, are still not taking this serious enough. The rate of increase, for infections, is huge. Last Friday, 20th the US had approximately 18,500 cases. We're now close to 125,000.

Four to six times, increase, every 7 - 10 days will be a disaster. Catastrophic. Praying &#128591;this can be stopped.

Excellent question you asked. Thanks!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> what is the legal definition of " Shelter In Place"?


depends on the order itself. ALL SiP have exceptions; a lot of them. You can go outside. You can do essential travel ie food, gas, car repair and the list goes on and on. And that's not even getting to the exemptions for essential jobs etc.

I'm out of the house at 6:45am for a 5 mile workout; haven't been arrested yet and since it is very very cold nobody else is even around.

When, or if, martial law comes about; all exceptions will be removed and then we really really really stay indoors. Or have a 'permit' to go someplace..Yikes. Hopefully that doesn't happen in any state....



ShibariLover said:


> Try oh, an allergy pill???


that is the funniest thing I've read today....so far....take a pill. OK, sure. :whistling:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I went to the grocery store out of necessity. I just as well could have been exposed going to the store the same as giving a pax a ride. Monday when I return to my day job that is considered necessary for the public's best interest I can easily be exposed by anyone else that comes to work.


Your username reminds me of how I only recently realized that Alicia Keys' name refers to piano keys.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> There is a continuing shortage of test units, which is the cause for testing to be restricted to those with symptoms or feeling ill. Testing everyone would strain the inventories and availability of tests for those who need to be tested. The test analysis labs would be overwhelmed. Your idea, despite being truly valiant, would only work if there were enough test units readily available for the masses.


Oh yes, I know only those with obvious symptoms need to call to get invited for tests.The idea to get "certified" was only in jest.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

This is ridiculous and borderline discrimination. Most people are asymptomatic, so you'd just end up charging people with weaker immune symptoms while doing nothing to actually stop the spread.

Can't believe noone thought of this.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Imonous said:


> Can't believe noone thought of this.


One did ⤴

There's to much grey area for it be plausible.

Unfortunatly, some will get away with exposing others even if they have a strong feeling they are infected. That is morally wrong. But we can't control all the outliers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I guess this will not be read then.

http://www.toolsforfreedom.com/category-s/165.htm



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well I guess this will not be read then.
> 
> http://www.toolsforfreedom.com/category-s/165.htm


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Punishment should be listening to @kcchiefsfan1982 tell them how wonderful Andrew Cuomo is.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I can understand, accept and sympathize with your perspective. Going to the local grocery or market IS risky to an uncertain degree. At your day job, during which you in all probability are part of a necessary occupation (and I commend your service and diligence), you are no doubt in your protected comfort zone. Picking up multiple Uber riders (possibly infected or exposed with or without knowledge) from hospitals, airports, train stations or wherever, only increases a driver's susceptibility and risk. The key to maintaining your health and safety is minimizing your risk, by any means necessary. Stay safe in whatever you do and wherever you are or find yourself.


Newark NJ Police closed 15 non-essential businesses and issued 161 summonses to people accused of violating governmental orders designed to combat the coronavirus,.
The tickets are further proof that authorities won't tolerate "knucklehead gatherings," Gov. Phil Murphy said.

People are dying in record numbers. When are people of our great nation going to get the message and heed the warnings in place to protect us? There is no alternative option for not staying at home and safe distancing. what else can be done to keep from spreading the virus and how can wedo our respective parts to maintain our health and safety and keep from becoming a victim and a death toll statistic? Any positive ideas are welcome.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> There is a continuing shortage of test units, which is the cause for testing to be restricted to those with symptoms or feeling ill. Testing everyone would strain the inventories and availability of tests for those who need to be tested. The test analysis labs would be overwhelmed. Your idea, despite being truly valiant, would only work if there were enough test units readily available for the masses.


The truth is we basically have enough tests in most parts of the country now... Many doctors are still thinking from a standpoint of scarcity when they aren't scarce any longer. The labs in Washington are working at UNDER capacity because not enough people are being sent their way already.

The real trick will be doing antibody testing to see if somebody has EVER had it. These people will be known to be immune and can go about their business like normal again because they can't get sick or spread it. There are tests already developed ranging from $10-35 that can give you results AT HOME without even going to a doctor. We CAN and MUST test every person with these bad boys ASAP so we can know what is what and start opening stuff back up. The UK ordered 3.5 MILLION antibody tests to start dishing out to people in the UK as a round one of getting people back out and about.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

A large group of college kids from Texas that chartered a flight and went to Cabo for spring break last week, against all warnings issued by the USA (but not their sorry excuse for a governor), should be prosecuted for bringing home 28 cases or more of COVID-19, and Mexico should ban their entry into the country for life. Likely that someone in the group had it before they left the USA, gave it to the rest of the gang and whomever they infected in Mexico, and now brought it home to their families. It's criminal behavior. Complete disregard for other human beings.

I have friends in La Paz who informed me the first cases of COVID were documented this week in La Paz and Cabo. Did these fools infect Baja California Sur?
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...reakers-test-positive-covid-19-after-n1173231


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Anyone who has flu like symptoms (undiagnosed even) and still go out in public doing ride share, store, etc. should he charged. What should be the punishment?


Make them smoke a pack of Camel unfiltered or Cloves in under an hour every day for a year for ever person they infect.


----------

